# What Form of Corrections Do You Use?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? 

How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?

Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? 

Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? 

How do you convey the "no" command? 

Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? 

_When_ is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? 

Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have found that by continually shaping behavior that I want, instead of correcting what I don't want, throughout the day, in every interaction, I rarely have to correct a dog on an individual basis, with anything other than a reminder to do what they know they are supposed to do. 

Of course, with all these dogs, if I didn't have a comprehensive behavior plan, I'd be in trouble!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? 

*prong on walks in the neighborhood, Ecollar for advanced obedience off leash group classes, nothing but voice while off leash in rural areas.*

How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?

*voice*

Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? 

*no*

Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? 

*no*

How do you convey the "no" command? 

*with balls/deep thunderous voice*

Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? 

*no*

When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? 

*immediately. correction is changing the dog's focus. punish is a time out.*

Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?

*prong and Ecollar are both physical correction when the dog is more than arms length away so i don't get the question*.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *
Verbal, prong, other physical (like if my dog is trying to rush the door, a little hip check paired with a sit/down-wait command)

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*
Verbal, even my hard dogs understand my tone of voice when I am displeased. I also use a lot of managing/manipulating the situation so that the dog is only able to make the right choice, but that is not a correction per se.
*
Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? *
No

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? *
Depends on mental state. During protection a correction looks different than when my dog is standing in the yard starting to dig a hole.

*How do you convey the "no" command? *
I say "no"

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *
No

*When is the best time to apply a correction? **Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? *Depends on if we're talking +P, -P or -R. -R is actually a "reinforcer" but people often lump this in with "corrections" because an aversive is used. By definition, a "punishment" is +P or -P and decreases a behavior. A "reinforcer" increases the behavior even if the tool used is aversive (prong collar, e-collar).

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*
To me a prong collar and e-collar *are* physical corrections.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *
I use leash pops, pinch collar, e-collar, voice, it all depends on what I'm doing and what I have at my disposal. 


*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

Voice, or my body. I generally try not to put myself in this situation. If the dog is off lead and electric, than I have already established enough trust in the dog to not need a correction in that particular situation. 



*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? *

I don't tolerate handler aggression! To help prevent this, all correction must be fair and clear to the dog on why it's being corrected. Majority of the time dog's come up the leash do to the dog feeling it was unfairly corrected. 

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"?* 

Yes, I have worked some stubborn dogs. But first you must make sure the dog has a full understanding of what you're asking it to do before you step up in correction. 

*How do you convey the "no" command?* 

Something I establish as a puppy. Not with a correction of sorts, but more with teaching it what I want instead. I'm having a hard time explaining this one. Easier to show than explain. 

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *

My current puppy so far has not needed hard corrections. I have spent a lot of time explaining what I expect of her and so far that's been working. As she gets older I can already see the time coming when she will need a reminder, but for now this has been working. 

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? *

When the behavior needing correcting is happening. If a second has gone by, then you're too late. 

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*

Those are physical correction IMO. If you're talking about hands on, then I don't like to do that. It can cause conflict with the dog. Almost making it too personal. If I amp it up and put hands on the dog then where is the explanation that it can't do the same to me? That's just how I see it.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> *Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*
> 
> Those are physical correction IMO. If you're talking about hands on, then I don't like to do that. It can cause conflict with the dog. Almost making it too personal. If I amp it up and put hands on the dog then where is the explanation that it can't do the same to me? That's just how I see it.


Ayup, sorry about the incorrect use of words! I meant hands on corrections. :headbang:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? 

*I do not use prongs or e-collars. I do not use any form of physical correction (tap/slap/hit/poke). I may use a loud noise if my dog is a great distance from me. I use the tone of my voice and body language with my dogs. They learn this by setting them up to succeed as puppies through repetition. And continually proofing your dogs. 
*
How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?

*I ask my dogs to remain at my side so I can help them avoid the unwanted behavior again. (Like chasing the horses.) Give them the opportunity to settle before releasing them again. *


Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? 

*Only with a dog that I knew already was unstable.* 

Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? 

*Never.*

How do you convey the "no" command? 

*I use the tone of my voice and my body language. I'll say "eh!" or "Leave it".* 
*To my dogs, that means to stop their current behavior right now.* 

Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? 

*No, not until they were solid. * 

_When_ is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? 

*At the moment the dog has offered the unwanted behavior. My 'correction' does not include the use of any gimmicks or physical tools. My correction is vocal or body language.* 

Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog? 

*I couldn't say, I've never had to use either.*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yoshi said:


> This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all?


 Depends on the dog, depends on the situation, depends on the goals. I have trained a lot of dogs. None have been the same. 



> How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?


 With my voice for the most part. 



> Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?


 Yes. 



> Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"?


 Depends on what you consider "harsh". Some dogs have needed more reminders that we will do things my way and not their way than others. 



> How do you convey the "no" command?


 "No" or "eh-eh", but there is a relationship and mutual respect so the dog understands to comply. 



> Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections?


 No. 



> _When_ is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"?


 Again, it depends. Correction vs. punishment? A matter of schematics. 



> Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?


 
Both are physical corrections.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For the last question that you clarified, I don't know. A pinch is a lot more personal than the E though the dogs are fully aware of who is correcting them.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I have found that by continually shaping behavior that I want, instead of correcting what I don't want, throughout the day, in every interaction, I rarely have to correct a dog on an individual basis, with anything other than a reminder to do what they know they are supposed to do.
> 
> Of course, with all these dogs, if I didn't have a comprehensive behavior plan, I'd be in trouble!


This ^

Lisl rarely if ever needs a correction. Sometimes it's just a matter of paying attention.

"Now pay attention Bond..."


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

> This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all?


My dog (GSD/Mal mutt) is 6.5 months old. When we're walking or in obedience training, he's been on a prong collar for the last 2 months. I'm starting him on e collar training for advanced training and off-leash work next week. When we're at home and he's not on the prong collar, I will say "ah ah" if he's getting into something that he shouldn't, which will usually make him pause and think about what he's doing. Or if I'm nearby, I'll poke him in the shoulder (distraction). Or he'll get pushed away from it or taken away if he's continuing to misbehave.



> How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?


The only time he's not on some type of training collar only happens at home where he already knows the rules and usually doesn't need much correction besides "ah ah." If he keeps misbehaving, I bring him over to me and have him lay down beside me until he relaxes. If he keeps misbehaving, I'll put him in his crate and he'll end up falling asleep 99% of the time. He's a puppy so I usually assume that when he's repeatedly misbehaving, he's tired or bored and needs a bit of a break.



> Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?


Not with any of my dogs.



> Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"?


My mom's dog is an absolute terror when my mom is handling her, so yes I've seen some harsh corrections, but I've never had to do that with that dog or any other dogs I've handled. But with my dog, he has needed repetitive corrections for getting into the same trouble over and over again. But since he's also a puppy, if he's repeatedly getting into the same trouble without showing any signs of understanding or progress, I try to figure out what I'm doing wrong or if he's not ready for that level of distraction yet (the cat being a prime example of a major distraction).



> How do you convey the "no" command?


Voice and tone, saying "no" or "ah ah."



> Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections?


No. Even my cat needs corrections. My snakes are the only animals that I don't have to fuss with.



> _When_ is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"?


As soon as I see my dog's body language change into a behavior that I don't want. In my opinion, you have to be proactive with watching and monitoring your dog; as soon as he starts to break his heel, or start to pop his behind out of a sit.

Correction vs punish is just a way to stay PC, in my opinion. I also think "correction" implies more of a precise and fine-tuned action.



> Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?


Those are all physical corrections.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all?* 

I use verbal cues (both in the form of no-reward markers like "oops" to signal that the dog has messed up and lost the chance for reinforcement, and actually raising my voice and yelling "NO!" as a form of positive punishment) and spatial pressure/body blocking.

I also do a bunch of other things like putting one dog up if I'm not getting a decent level of effort and working a second dog in front of the first dog, but I don't know if those constitute "corrections" exactly.

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

I just yell at the little monkeybutts to stop being obnoxious. I also occasionally walk away while telling them "I DON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE," which works spectacularly.

Really though I can't think of any situation where I've needed to "correct" a dog without "tools." I mean, what's the situation here? Screwing up on an agility course? Giving me a Sit instead of a Down on a signals exercise? That's on me and my crappy signaling, not my dog. My _dog_ doesn't make mistakes, he just does what I've trained him to do. If I tell him to do the wrong thing, that's my own dumb fault.

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?* 

No.

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"?* 

No. I honestly can't even imagine what that would be. If something doesn't "sink in" it's because my training sucked, or because my dog is incapable of doing what I asked (for example: Crooky is not smart enough to distinguish multiple verbal cues or perform complex chained behaviors, so I just don't ask him to do that anymore).

In either case it's not fair for me to punish my dog because he can't do something that he doesn't understand or doesn't have the capacity to accomplish.

*How do you convey the "no" command?* 

I say "no." Alternatively sometimes "I am going to beat your dopey little head in with a stick" or "I am going to kick you until you are dead." Or I just curse a bunch. They know what I mean.

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections?* 

I have never had a dog that didn't need some version of "please don't do that," whether "that" is biting me repeatedly or trying to eat the guinea pig. There's always _something_ I need to tell them not to do. So I guess the answer here is no.

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"?* 

"When" is a way more complicated question than I'm going to try to answer in my semi-flippant 5-minute post here.

"Why" I think has two main answers: (1) it's a euphemism that's been used for so long that it's taken on its own alternative second meaning in dog training; (2) because strictly speaking it is not entirely accurate. If you're talking in behavioral quadrants, "punishment" does not always mean exactly the same thing as "correction," and vice versa.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*

I don't do either so I won't presume to try answering that one.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? 

*I have used positive reinforcement aka treat rewards for proper behaviors, prong collar for walking only and e-collar.
*
How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?

*Through obedience training and repetition. I would go back to treating and more of a positive reinforcement.
*
Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? 

*Yes. I was taught before my better judgment, a form of the alpha role. You should never do this to your pup. My pups aggression heightens with physical contact and there really was nothing physical he would back down from or at least that you could humanely try to do to him to back him down. I would never beat him, but the more physical contact the higher his response would go. So lesson learned. We don't physically correct any dogs by hands on contact and it will never be used again. 
*
Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? 

*Define "harsh correction". If you mean being hands on physical, no. I don't correct the dog for not understanding what I'm commanding them to do. That's purely on me or the trainer to help them understand what I'm commanding them to do. Not on the dog. If a command is "not sinking in", look at how you're teaching the command. They are capable if taught correctly.

*How do you convey the "no" command? 

*"No" or "off"
*
Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections?

*Not really.* 

_When_ is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"?

*To me, at the instance of the unwanted behavior. Sometimes just before the unwanted behavior if you recognize it leading up to the unwanted behavior. Depends on the situation. Correction would be a physical thing where punish would be like withholding something.
*
Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog? 

*Prong and e-collars are physical corrections. The difference being with the prong or especially e-collar, the dog is less likely to associate "you" with the physical correction where as if you lay hands on the dog and physically correct them, "you" are directly associated with the correction.*


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *

I use a prong, and the word HEY and NO.


*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

I would use my voice and i have blocked the dogs using my leg or arm before, but usually a firm hey works perfectly.

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? 
*

No,

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? 
*

Yes, but harsh by whose standards? i am sure an extra firm pop on the prong and an added hey did not really register to shiloh as extra harsh.


*How do you convey the "no" command? *

I taught dexter no at a very young age, the 2 rescues knew it already, dexter is very sensitive...so a stern no and removing him from his task on hand was enough for him to get the msg, like he was eating the drywall so i said NO very sternly and picked him up and put him outside as a pup, that was enough for him to understand the short word coming out of my moms mouth ment business.


*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *
No, not one, every dog i have had here has needed some sort of redirection



*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"*? 

I think the best time to apply a correction is in the moment and you know exactly when that moment is, could be a look from your dog, and you have that intuition that they are about to do something less desirable and you say "ehhh" or "no" or give a little prong pop. Correction does not have to be bad, i have always thought of a punishment as after the fact. Like if your dog pees on the floor and you come down stairs to see pee and you lose your mind and smack the dog, that to me is a punishment and the pee on the floor is the best example i could think of for what i view a punishment as.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*


I believe that anything that can be felt by a living being is physical, a prong is physical, a leash pop is physical, an e collar is physical unless you are just using the beeps then it is no physical, make sense? physical is touch


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *

Could be anything. Could be a prong, e-collar, leash pops, pokes taps slaps, throwing my keys at them, throwing a rolled up towel at them, dropping a prong collar on them. Just as long as the dog doesn't like it and wishes to avoid it, but it doesn't cause physical injury its in bounds for me.

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)? *

Handtronics or I get creative. 

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?* 

Yup. The dogs discover that retaliation doesn't help their case and stop trying it.

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? *

Depends on your definition of harsh, but yeah probably.

*How do you convey the "no" command? *

The way I use it "no" is not a command it is a signal. It marks that a consequence is going to quickly follow. I don't have to say it harshly or loud I just say it in a matter of fact way.

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *

No

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? *

Whenever the dog does a behavior you wish to inhibit. Correction is generally used because it is a euphemism and sounds better than punishing. As stated before what some people consider a correction is often negative reinforcement.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*

Who knows? Some people just can't get physical with their dogs, it just isn't something they have in them.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *

I don't use prongs or ecollars or any type of physical correction (slap/tap/shove etc) except in a couple very extreme cases. I do use sounds to interrupt behavior. An "ah" or "eh-eh" or "hey" has been more than enough. An actual "no" is saved for really heinous behavior and my dogs hit the deck when they hear it.

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

Voice. I've never needed more than that.

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?* 

Yes, two. But both were very unstable by the time I got them as both had been either severely abused or neglected. They had both gotten used to using aggression to make the handler go away, but their tune changed quickly when they realized I wasn't at all fazed by their ridiculousness.

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"?* 

Yes. One rottie I had that was handler aggressive. The first time he lunged at me, I stepped out of the way and let him get swung along the arc of the leash back into heel position on my other side. He learned quickly he wouldn't get anywhere trying to turn on me. But he was a desperate situation. I was his last stop before the needle.

*How do you convey the "no" command?* 

With force. An actual "no" only comes when a dog has really done something bad that they know better than to do. As mentioned before, "no" has my dogs hitting deck and scrambling for kennels as quickly as possible.

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections?* 

No. Every dog I've ever worked with has needed some sort of redirection.

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"?* 

Correction must happen immediately as the unwanted behavior presents itself. Even better if performed so that it heads off an unwanted behavior. Like Rose the lab puppy who is learning loose leash walking. She is obviously redirected when she gets distracted and starts pulling, but her redirections are most effective when I redirect right as I see her attention on something else and her body starting to shift.

correction and punishment have always been different to me. Punishment has always meant that a dog performs a behavior, receives a negative consequence (yelling, slap, etc) and then interaction ends. A correction is part of ongoing work. It happens not only to interrupt unwanted behavior, but also to direct the dog into what is wanted. Also, punishment has always felt like a reaction, while a correction can be anticipatory.

For example, asking a dog to hold a sit. Punishment: The dog breaks the sit and stands, the owner then yells/jerks leash/pops nose and then puts the dog back into a sit. 
Correction: Owner sees dog focusing on a distraction and sees dog's body language shifting indicating the dog is thinking about getting up, owner uses leash pop/noise/stim to cut off the dog's train of thought and refocus dog.

Hopefully that makes sense? It's a very fine line to me.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*

I'm assuming by physical corrections you mean like alpha rolls and such? Probably for the same reason it's psychologically easier to shoot a person than to break their neck. One gives you a disconnect from the action while the other requires you to be very closely involved in the action. That's really a harsher example than what prong or ecollar corrections are, but the same basic idea applies. A tool gives you distance from the physical act.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *

I have used the prong and ecollar on my dog for walking. I only tried the ecollar when I couldn't get the prong on because my nails were too long... he seemed freaked out by it so I haven't put it on him since. The prong worked great for his horrible pulling, and after several months, I have been able to transition to a martingale for a couple weeks, and now I can use only a flat collar and the "sharp 180 turn" method when he starts to forge ahead a bit. I use "nein" and "ah ah" when he's doing something wrong (pulling, breaking a stay, getting into something he's not supposed to, nipping or jumping on me, etc.). I also sternly pull him back by his collar or leash to where I had him in a sit or down if he breaks a stay, snap my fingers/pull up on the leash a bit/lightly tap his rear if he's not sitting when I ask him to, forcibly use my body to block him/push him back away from something he's focused on and may start barking at, and pull his leash down toward the ground if I'm asking him to lie down and I know he's listening to me but just not obeying.

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

Use everything I've said above.

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction?* 

He has occasionally turned around tried to grab my hand when I snapped his prong for trying to jump on the trainer/myself. Even when he does get me, it's never hard enough to cause any damage.

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? *

Kody needed the prong to learn how to walk nicely.

*How do you convey the "no" command?* 

I say "nein" or "ah ah" in a short, clipped, stern voice.

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *

My Yorkie never really needed corrections besides an "ah ah" or "wrong" for messing in the house.

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? *

Immediately as the dog is doing the undesired behavior. I think it's because it sounds nicer and more like it's being done in the moment, rather than just "punishing" him for something he did a while ago he doesn't remember.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*

Maybe they don't want the dog to associate corrections with their handler, only those devices? Unless you're referring to hitting/slapping, in which case it would be because those are painful and inhumane to the dog, while ecollars only deliver a small shock meant to be uncomfortable, not painful, and the prongs resemble an "alpha bite", which again is not painful, but the intent is clear.


----------



## jaimex2 (Oct 8, 2014)

*This is probably a controversial subject but I am curious what form of corrections do you use on your dog? Prong collar? Electric collar? Lead tugs? Physical tap/slap/hit/poke? Loud noise? A "no" kind of word? None at all? *

No or none at all.

*How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)?*

Saying no, and setting up a scenario that is easier to do correctly with a higher reward for getting right.

*Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? *
NA

*Have you ever had a dog that required harsh corrections because it did not "sink in"? *
No

*How do you convey the "no" command? *
In a calm but firm voice.

*Have you ever had a dog that didn't even need corrections? *
Yes

*When is the best time to apply a correction? Why do we say "correction" instead of "punish"? *
I've never had a scenario where it was necessary. We say correction because abusing your dog into submission doesn't sound good.

*Why do some people think it is fine to use a prong or electric collar but are not comfortable using physical corrections on their dog?*
Its what a lot of people do so its become the norm. Kinda like when we used to hit kids at school with a cane instead of backhanding them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting. I wonder if there is a connection between those using harsh training tools and dogs who retaliate towards their handlers.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I use a bit of everything, as called for. I save the stern physical correction for the topmost infractions. Often a firm NO does fine. One of the top would be undue aggression towards a welcomed visitor to our home.

I like to stay a few steps ahead of her. I have an electric collar, but seldom use it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> How would you correct your dog if you did not have any tools at hand (such as no lead or electric collar)? *Verbally *
> 
> Have you ever had a dog that retaliated at a correction? *Never*
> 
> ...




SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

sourdough44;6178818
I like to stay a few steps ahead of her. [/QUOTE said:


> sourdough,
> 
> This comment of yours, speaks volumes to me. My following comments will be egotistical but such is life : Under the "umbrella" of leadership is the component of superior intellect and without the dog sensing any superior reasoning/intellect from it's leader...well, leadership is greatly compromised. Dogs are giving off signals all the time as you well know and the sooner the human can pick up on this "language" especially the most subtle signals, the better off the team is...
> 
> ...


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Contrast some of this training/'correction' talk with the threads about how 'my dog bit someone'. How many would much rather go back and set parameters for proper behavior, than deal with the bite aftermath?

Yes, and of course dogs will try to do what dogs naturally do.

I recently came back from a trip to MI. This included camp time, several relatives houses, and strangers. The 1st two minutes of introduction are the most critical. One needs to be right there, ready to intervene as/if/when needed.

I don't even like a firm correction very often, not needed either. The more tools in the toolbox the more likely you will have the correct one when called for.


----------

